# Webprojekt umziehen von domaina.de zu domainb.de



## DerUnsympath (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen WordPress-Blog umziehen von einer zu einer anderen Domain. Soweit ja kein Problem, nur mit der SEO sieht es etwas vertrackt aus. Die URLs sind derzeit in der Form http://www.domaina.de/beitrag-lala/ . Jetzt würde ich nicht nur hart in einer htaccess von domaina.de zu domainb.de weiterleiten, sondern auch die ganze Seitenstruktur. Also wenn bei Google domaina.de/seite1/ gefunden wird, es automatisch zu domainb.de/seite1/ weiterleitet wird und im Endeffekt auch alle Seiten von domaina.de aus dem Index verschwinden (301 Redirect).

Ich möchte nun auch nicht alle Seiten gesondert in der htaccess weiterleiten, das würde zu lange dauern, daher hoffe ich auf eine einfachere und schnellere Lösung (mglw. reg. exp.?).

Vielen Dank soweit, wenn ihr noch Infos braucht, fragt. Ich antworte.

Viele Grüße,
Jäcke


----------



## MiNiMaG (12. November 2006)

Gibt da einige Möglichkeiten.

Ist DomainA und B auf gleichen Server?
Hast du Zugriff auf den DNS (Nameserver)?
Ist mod_rewrite auf dem DomainA-Server möglich?


----------



## DerUnsympath (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

ist ja noch jemand wach. 

Die Domains bzw. die Seite befindet sich auf dem selben Server bzw. Provider. DNS-Zugang nein, mod_rewrite ja.

edit: Ich wäre also mit einer htaccess Lösung bedient, zu mehr seh ich mich eh nicht in der Lage. 

Grüße!


----------

